# Buildworld fails on a recent RELENG_8 amd64



## rusma (Mar 30, 2012)

Hello. Is it possible to rescue a system that does not do buildworlds anymore? I really do not know what happened, but after a upgrade from a recent RELENG_8 to a more recent RELENG_8 (a weeks time between cvsups), my system changed completely. I'll post the error output if needed. 

Another thing that happened was the network cards changing state to DOWN on startup, though it was an easy one to fix by editing rc.conf one would think it was related  

I was thinking doing a reinstall since I am using a mirrored gpt zfs root after the guide on the FreeBSD wiki, it would probably be an easy one unmounting specific directories and all.

Another thing would be rolling back to an older version (one from some weeks ago). I've not tried it yet, but I know how it's done.


----------



## rusma (Apr 5, 2012)

Since I've not got any replies yet, I'm adding some more vital information helping others to possibly reproduce this "bug":

*uname -a*:

```
FreeBSD stack.flat.home 8.3-PRERELEASE FreeBSD 8.3-PRERELEASE #10: Mon Mar 19 19:56:11 CET 2012     
root@stack.flat.home:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/STACK  amd64
```

I updated the source by csup this morning and got this same old error in the buildworld:

```
mkdir -p /usr/obj/usr/src/tmp/lib
mkdir -p /usr/obj/usr/src/tmp/usr
mkdir -p /usr/obj/usr/src/tmp/legacy/usr
mtree -deU -f /usr/src/etc/mtree/BSD.usr.dist  -p /usr/obj/usr/src/tmp/legacy/usr >/dev/null
mtree -deU -f /usr/src/etc/mtree/BSD.usr.dist  -p /usr/obj/usr/src/tmp/usr >/dev/null
mtree -deU -f /usr/src/etc/mtree/BSD.include.dist  -p /usr/obj/usr/src/tmp/usr/include >/dev/null
ln -sf /usr/src/sys /usr/obj/usr/src/tmp

--------------------------------------------------------------
>>> stage 1.1: legacy release compatibility shims
--------------------------------------------------------------
cd /usr/src; MAKEOBJDIRPREFIX=/usr/obj/usr/src/tmp  INSTALL="sh /usr/src/tools/install.sh"
  PATH=/usr/obj/usr/src/tmp/legacy/usr/sbin:/usr/obj/usr/src/tmp/legacy/usr/bin:/usr/obj/usr/src/tmp/legacy/usr/games
  :/sbin:/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin  WORLDTMP=/usr/obj/usr/src/tmp  VERSION="FreeBSD 8.3-PRERELEASE amd64 803500"
  MAKEFLAGS="-m /usr/src/tools/build/mk  -m /usr/src/share/mk" make -f Makefile.inc1  DESTDIR=  BOOTSTRAPPING=803500
  SSP_CFLAGS=  -DWITHOUT_HTML -DWITHOUT_INFO -DNO_LINT -DWITHOUT_MAN  -DNO_PIC -DWITHOUT_PROFILE -DNO_SHARED
  -DNO_CPU_CFLAGS -DNO_WARNS -DNO_CTF legacy
===> tools/build (obj,includes,depend,all,install)
/usr/obj/usr/src/tmp/usr/src/tools/build created for /usr/src/tools/build
cd /usr/src/tools/build; make buildincludes; make installincludes
rm -f .depend
mkdep -f .depend -a    -I/usr/obj/usr/src/tmp/legacy/usr/include /usr/src/tools/build/dummy.c
Abort trap
mkdep: compile failed
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src/tools/build.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src.
```

As this stands, I hope this will make this thread more down to facts, so to speak.


----------

